

HP should've OpenSourced WebOS than giving it up - adivik2000

Than giving it up, HP should've OpenSourced WebOS and put it up on github. What say?
======
schraeds
They didn't give up on WebOS per se, they are giving up on WebOS hardware as
we know it. I believe they intend to continue using it on printers and are
open to licensing deals.

~~~
adivik2000
Building such an innovative platform focussing highly on web based developers
and now switching to printers is not really good. The technology they have
underneath is pretty much cutting edge and they still have a nice chance to be
a leader by open sourcing (unlike Android though) and letting developers
innovate right from the platform itself. My thoughts. And also, They shelled a
lot of money on advertising on stupid Music Videos and Movies which they
shouldn't have done and actually launch the product out as soon as the
announcement.

